# Hedgehog surgery recovery behavior/time



## bdhaskin (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey,
I've been searching this forum high and low but haven't been able to quite get the exact answers I need. My hedgehog, Felicity, is 3.5 almost 4 years old, in very good health. She suddenly scratched her eye out and had to have emergency surgery to recover. This was in the wee hours of the morning July 4th. I gave her her first dose of post op medicine late last night. 

She has a hard time walking and falls over easily. She got stuck in her litter box because of this and I found her that way this morning trying to roll over. She will drink her water but won't eat her kibble. 

My question is, what is surgery recovery typically like? Will she be weak and lethargic like this for a few days? Should I be worried? I just don't know and I wasn't able to sleep because I'm so worried that something is wrong. She's never had any issues before and seemed super chipper and healthy, even with her bloody eye pre surgery.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Usually it doesn't take that long to recover from surgery. The falling over isn't normal. I would call your vet and discuss this with them, they might want to see her again to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Dear_Riah (Dec 13, 2015)

My hedgie underwent surgery as well at the same age. The same day of post-op she was was high as a kite; stumbling around and tired. But later the day she was running and eating good. Within 24hrs she was back to herself and showed no signs of just having an operation.

We did put her on wet cat food to make it easy on her and it is also high in water so she was hydrate. We also kept her bedding to purely fleece blankets and puppy pads so she didn't have a hard time walking over bedding. 

I personally would go back into the vets or at least call to see if there is anything they can do or recommend. They might has put her on such a high does of anesthesia.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I second the previous posters. This doesn't sound normal (especially the falling over), recovery from surgery can be tough on them but shouldn't take that long.


----------

